# "Caramel Munich 60L", "Caramel 60L" - experiences?



## slash22000 (2/6/13)

Okay so, I bought a couple kilos of American Crystal 60 a while back, or what I thought was Crystal 60, but on closer inspection today it is labelled as "Caramel Munich 60L". That's what I get for not reading things properly.

At first I thought maybe I had been sent UK Caramunich by mistake, but looking at the Briess website they specifically list "Caramel Munich 60L" as a seperate product from "Caramel 60". They also have a whole song and dance going on that "Caramel" malt is different to "Crystal" malt.

Grain substitution chart reckons you can sub Crystal 60 for Caramel Munich 60L, but I note that the flavour description of C-Munich states "roasted" while the regular 60L does not.

Does anybody have any experience with this one? I can't imagine it's really TOO different from Crystal 60, but I was not expecting a "roasty" flavour either. :huh:


----------



## mash head (2/6/13)

I would not expect much difference between the 2, the colour is usually obtained by the temperature and length of kilning, since both malts are rated the same colour I would expect them to be similar. I would just use it, maybe next batch try the other malt and see if you can pick any difference.


----------

